# Bericht: Hotmail in einigen Ländern wieder ohne Verschlüsselung



## Newsfeed (26 März 2011)

Die Electronic Frontier Foundation berichtet, dass Microsoft Hotmail-Nutzer aus Ländern wie Bahrain, Iran, Syrien oder Usbekistan von der erst kürzlich eingeführten durchgängigen SSL-Verschlüsselung für seinen Webmail-Dienst ausschließt.  

Weiterlesen...


----------

